# This bunny had a BAD day ( Hawk whisperer strikes again)



## coastalconn (Jan 27, 2013)

Went to my normal spot and was feeling pretty discouraged.  January has been a slow month for me.  I saw a Hawk swoop down out of the corner of my eye.  This is what I found.  I have more on flickr here if you like the gore..  RT Hawk vs The Bunny - a set on Flickr  If you go there, mark your favorites.  I'm trying to figure out which shots everyone likes best!

1



Red Tail Hawk and bunny by krisinct, on Flickr

2



Red Tail Hawk Vs The Bunny 11 by krisinct, on Flickr

3



Red Tail Hawk Vs The Bunny 3 by krisinct, on Flickr

4 NO DOF at F6.3 and 9 feet



Red Tail Hawk Vs The Bunny 4 by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow! Great set!
Two things here. How far away were you in these? Because, the last one looks like you were directly over the hawk. 
I have seen several predator events(cats mostly though) and am always compelled to try saving the meal and or cheer for escape. I wonder how I would react seeing an event like what you captured here.  Fish no big deal, but a rabbit, eh.... <more of a statement and my own thoughts here I guess>


----------



## pab (Jan 27, 2013)

#3 is money.  I really like how you captured his dinner on his face lol


----------



## shefjr (Jan 27, 2013)

Never mind the question of how far away you were. I didn't notice that you put up how far away you were. Duh! :meh:


----------



## EmmaBproductions (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor bunny!

But i really love the photos.  Especially the one of the close-up of the birds face. 
Really nice!


----------



## Michael79 (Jan 27, 2013)

The last one is my favorite, nice captures!


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 27, 2013)

Number 3 for me, fantastic shot. well done. (couldn't show the missus though, she would curse you for not helping that poor bunny )


----------



## sm4him (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay, that's gross.
No, they're awesome.
No, gross.
Awesome.

Those are really awesome!! And kinda gross. :lmao:
I do feel for the poor little bunny, but hey, you take your place in the food chain and you live or die by it.


----------



## TMichael (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh man,these are wild. 2 is great tells the whole story.


----------



## flow (Jan 27, 2013)

#3 all they way. These kinds of things don't bother me, hawks gotta eat too.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful.  And grossly awesome or awesomely gross or . . . (thanks, Sharon!)


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol, thanks everyone!  It was way too late for the bunny anyways, even if it wasn't, I would not have intervened.  It was so amazing to watch this hawk I actually had to zoom out to 200mm just to get the whole bird in the frame...


----------



## Mully (Jan 27, 2013)

Great capture... Did the rabbit scream? That is a sound I never forgot


----------



## matthewo (Jan 27, 2013)

nice,  i guess when they get a meal that big you can get pretty close, cause they are not going to leave that meal...

i saw one the other day with a big snake, but only   for a split second and couldnt track him down to get a photo


----------



## baturn (Jan 27, 2013)

Great set. hard to pick a favorite . but i'm going with 4.


----------



## baturn (Jan 27, 2013)

Just had a look at them on flicker. All the closeups impress me the most, but I don't see a thing wrong with any of them.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the close-up kind of in your face style also, but I wanted to mix it up and try to get the whole hawk and bunny in the frame.  I actually zoomed out to 200mm and I still couldn't get the whole bird in the frame.  Almost all of the images on flicker are not cropped, just resized.  This one for example is the whole frame at 200mm...



Red Tail Hawk Vs The Bunny 18 by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## nola.ron (Jan 27, 2013)

Holy crap!  Amazing work as always.  Poor bunny, but nature is nature.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

CC, great set as usual.  These look like stills for a National Geographic special, or maybe the Discovery channel.

WesternGuy


----------



## JOEFLY (Jan 28, 2013)

AWSOME....


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jan 28, 2013)

**Observes a moment of silence for her fellow rabbit**

GREAT set! I'm BEYOND jealous.  
We have a hawk who has taken to picking little birds off around the feeders.  First time I saw him he trapped the bird against the window... I was 5 ft away and stunned lol.  Second time I actually had my camera in my hand but didn't see him coming, he picked another right out of the air in front of me, just one lonely feather drifted down and landed in front of me **sigh**


----------



## paigew (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! That last one is fantastic! Poor bunny.


----------



## Radical (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree, the last one is it! but all are fantastic pics.


----------



## acellis (Jan 28, 2013)

These are off-da-chain. Nicely done. I love the last two.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW! I want to see it, and I want to capture it.   Great job!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone   I went back through my shots last night and I found 1 more that I missed.  I call it "Keeper 27".  It is my favorite because it is extreme...




Hawk and Rabbit up close by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 28, 2013)

Oops, I just made a mistake (dummy).  I just showed my wife the set on Flickr and of course she spotted a tear in the rabbit's eye.  It will be ducks and hummingbirds for a while longer......


----------



## KrisztinaK (Jan 30, 2013)

They are all fantastic, however I am going to go against the grain and say I prefer the first.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 30, 2013)

I like them all and hey, Mr. Bunny should have been a little more alert...so much for a lucky rabbit's foot..he had four and little good it did him.


----------

